# What kind of tree?



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

Found it in southwest Virginia. Tall and straight. Wood is very hardvand white. Any help?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Hackberry



.


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Leaves look like Hackberry, but the bark doesn't seem right


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Darren beat me...I thought it was...Hows Darren?


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

Leaves look like hackberry but hackberry is yellow and soft. This wood is hard as ash and the whitest i have seen. The bark doesn't match also. 

I am stumped. My dad says he never recalls any berries or fruit on the trees.


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

More pics


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Hackberry.





.


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

The above picture is about a 12" log cut with a stihl 660. Blew my mind how hard it was. I thought chain was dull and stopped and touched up the teeth but it made no difference.


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

You are positive? Waste of my time then.....


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Jfore said:


> You are positive?
> 
> Waste of my time then.....


Yes

For what ?


.


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

The best thing from a hackberry is the fruit. The wood is soft and rots easily. Why is the bark different? Ive never seen a hackberry with this bark?


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

Okay Darren you are right! I was thinking of a large bush i knew as a kid not the tree. After researching, i am very pleased with what i have. Thanks for your help.


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

looks just like the bark on hackberry around ohio valley sometimes i have seen it with yellowish wood and sometimes snow white, hard to tell from ash after it is sawed


----------

